# QLD - Christenings and Spankings at The Pin.



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Good story Brad and I like the new yak. Try and keep the drill and saw away from this one ;-) ;-) 
Cheers
ant


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

Nice to see you got her out for a run Brad. Ant your to late with that coment cant you see the front hatch installed


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

some impressive speed there mate and a beaut tailor! I'm sure the secret weapon mark 2 will slay the flatties next time.


----------



## alveytait (Aug 18, 2012)

Mate thats a cracka yak you have there. Bet it flies through the water!!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Good stuff brad. nice too see the new yak out. pity i didn't see you there. i launched about 9 at cabbage tree, and was at the pin from about 1030 onwards. The tide was pretty low on the way out. you didnt spot a black and white kayak did you?.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Nice boat Brad, good to see you have some blood on the deck already.


----------



## Kahuna (Aug 9, 2010)

> *indiedog wrote:*
> I search for my donger but can't find it.


I didn't think it was that cold on Sunday?! :lol:

Brad, the new yak looks very nice. Glad to hear it found some fish on it's maiden voyage.

I feel your pain (as I'm sure many others on here do) watching that flattie spit the hook, then slowly drift back to the depths. The bastards look like they're smiling too!!


----------



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Great post Brad thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

They are a sleek looking kayak Brad.
No way I be able to keep up with you now.
Brave man fishing the 'pin on a weekend.
cheers
Paul


----------



## LittleSalami (Feb 13, 2011)

Well that's it then, I am not fishing with you .......... I won't be able to keep up. :lol:


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Looks nice Brad, and hope the tailor blood on the yak is a good omen of things to come.


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Brad,

Glad you are happy with your yak Brad, I am glad you ended up with a 465. I still dont want anything different to mine - love it (though i struggle to remember what it looks like its been so long)

Great to read a report I can follow quite well, as I dream/reminisce of paddling those waters.

I suppose it just wouldnt be your yak if it didnt have twice the number of hatches as supplied new. I'll be keen to see your mid section hatch on the fish box. How did the glass flatten out under the hatch? oK? What size hatch?

Thanks for a good report.

Iain.

Let me know if you're going for a cruise in the 465 and want company of another, particularly down that way...


----------

